# Uhmm, deface?



## yak (Apr 1, 2006)

*Timeline* 
16.46 GMT - The [ L L A M A S ! ] link next of the FAQ. Thought it was very funny, so i almost made a ranting topic about it.
16.51 GMT - The main banner changes. Things get a lot more interesting.

What's with LLAMAS???.
Either this is a joke, or it is ABOUT TIME to start seriuosly refining the code.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> 16.51 GMT
> What's with LLAMAS???.
> Either this is a joke, or you REALLY need to rewrite your code from scratch. Security sucks.


Our scientists are currently looking into the problem and trying to determine the llama infestation's origin.


----------



## yak (Apr 1, 2006)

You keep SQL and Apache acess logs? They are your friends.... I updated the previuos post with timestamps, so the vermin will be easier to find...


----------



## Almafeta (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, I like the 'Llamas' link better...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> Well, I like the 'Llamas' link better...



Aye the link is good but if this is actually a hack job.... This is bad news for the site..


----------



## *morningstar (Apr 1, 2006)

You guys are dumb. :wink:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> You guys are dumb. :wink:



Just propagating the idea. =3


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

I was wondering what it was too and saw it was a flash, so I clicked it, watched it and laughed my ass off. If it was a hack job, I hope they find the person or persond responsible and beat them senseless with rabid weasels! (If there are any rabid weasles furrys out there, sorry)


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I hope they find the person or persond responsible and beat them senseless with rabid weasels!


Makes a change from being slapped across the face with wet trout, I guess.
(But would've been safer to assume there were no trout scalies around here )


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there is that would be the sight to see! Wouldn't it?


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me rephrase that. If there is a furry like that. That would be a sight to see! wouldn't it? (Sorry for the repost or whatever you call it, but I'm extremly sick and running a temp of 101.1, so I'm not thinking clearly)


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> If there is that would be the sight to see! Wouldn't it?


Floundering to come up with a reply to that.
Yeah, certainly would be a fish of another color 


*gnaws on the llama*


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> (Sorry for the repost or whatever you call it, but I'm extremly sick and running a temp of 101.1, so I'm not thinking clearly)


Hrrr.... back to bed for you...
Hope you didn't catch anything from those rabid weasels, too.

*purrs softly*


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-coughs- I should be in bed, but then'd I'd have nothing to do, be really bored and just get up again. I have to use my brother in laws com in the living room, because mine is A POS (Piece of shit for those of you who don't know what that means) and needs new parts or I'd be in bed right now on my com in my room.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -coughs- I should be in bed, but then'd I'd have nothing to do, be really bored and just get up again. I have to use my brother in laws com in the living room, because mine is A POS (Piece of shit for those of you who don't know what that means) and needs new parts or I'd be in bed right now on my com in my room.


*snow'pard hands you a spare laptop to work with, from bed, and a leg of llama to nibble on*


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. -takes the laptop and heads off to bed, but leaves the leg for someone else- I can hardly eat anything right now, with out throwing it back up, so I'm sticking to liquids. Thanks anyway for the offer though. -smiles weakly-


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

(No leg of llama? *looks at it disconsolately*. You must be really sick, then...  :?)

*nuzzles you warmly back to your room*
Hope you'll manage to get that out of your system soon, friend.


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> (No leg of llama? *looks at it disconsolately*. You must be really sick, then...  :?)
> 
> *nuzzles you warmly back to your room*
> Hope you'll manage to get that out of your system soon, friend.



Thx freind. I'm just trying to keep my mind off my sickness, so I'm keeping busy. I've learned that if you occupy your mind when your really sick, you tend to feel better sooner, because your not dwelling on your sickness. -has a coughing fit- Me on the other hand have a heart condition to worry about and usally when I get this sick, I get massive chest pains, but they haven't came yet.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey... take care, you. 

*wraps you in snowmeow fur, if you're going to insist on hanging around*


----------



## SageHendrix (Apr 1, 2006)

*Evil!*

Gods at least you are making light of the whole sql error you have been having.  Still.....llamas are evil!


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

-nods- I will, but I feel like death is comming for me, that's how shitty I feel. I think I brought this sickness on myself though. I was really depressed last night and when I get depressed I start to feel sick. -snuggle into the fur and coughs-


----------



## TORA (Apr 1, 2006)

Yay for my last name being on the site! ROWR.


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm sorry. We should really get back on topic.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Evil!*



			
				Catwoman69y2k said:
			
		

> Still.....llamas are evil!


*nod nods* Dodging llama spit makes hunting them no fun at all.


*haXXs another piece off a leg and munches* (vengance is mine... )
(Lightly roasted by our Dragoneer/Myr-powered firewall, too )


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -nods- I will, but I feel like death is comming for me, that's how shitty I feel. I think I brought this sickness on myself though. I was really depressed last night and when I get depressed I start to feel sick. -snuggle into the fur and coughs-


*keeps purring and giving gentle (rough) kitty licks, regardless of the coughs, to try to cheer you up a bit, then*

Yeah, can get a bit like that myself, but sounds like you've been bitten pretty hard there by whatever bug/virus that is.

*chuffles*. Hang on in there ^^


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Yay for my last name being on the site! ROWR.


Tora-Llama?

Why? :?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Evil!*



			
				Catwoman69y2k said:
			
		

> Gods at least you are making light of the whole sql error you have been having.  Still.....llamas are evil!


Despite what the tabloids say, we do have a sense of humor.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Evil!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Catwoman69y2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no guanaco?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Evil!*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> What, no guanaco?


We'll forever be remembered for the Llamagate scandal of 2006.


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Evil!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG LMAO  :lol:  That'd be a cool trail to see on the news. I'd watch it.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Evil!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, what else did you expect if you left the gate wide open for our arch-enemy camelid-fetish haxx0rs to stroll right in?
Roogate? Froggate? Ramsgate? I should think _not_....


----------



## yak (Apr 1, 2006)

My best friend's online handle is *dalaylama*. BUT HOW IS THAT RELEVANT I ASK YOU?

Sorry, i am starting to loose my patience here....  Words like 'respect', 'responcibility', 'interest' and 'bother' - yep, in that very order - keep poping in my head for no good reason....  

May i suggest an obviuos solution? Get a coder who is frequent on the web....
[edit] ... or two...

Personally i find the situation to be ironically hilariuos... 3 Hours since deface have commenced and the admins are still here, posting irrelevant messages, instead of just fixing that FREAKING IMG AND A LINK....... And don't say neither of you know HTML.
If such an urgent and easy to fix issue is taking so long to sort out, it makes you wonder in exactly what MILLENIA other less urgent ones such as typos will at least be looked at..... 
Oh, please, i mean no offence.... It is just that i am now starting to understand the motivations of a  person behind all this. 

Ok, i'll go away now...


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Ok, i'll go away now...


*waits under the spaghetti tree for yak's return*


----------



## yak (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm a sore looser folks....


----------



## Grave (Apr 2, 2006)

so wait...was this a real hacker job or not? Im confused, since i cant be bothered to scroll


----------



## wut (Apr 2, 2006)

oh grave


----------



## Grave (Apr 2, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> oh grave



Yes?


----------



## Suule (Apr 2, 2006)

As a member of a terrorist faction Fallujah, I confess that it was us who are responsible for this hacking. This hackjob was only a warning to the administration that if our demands aren't met, we'll hack the site and clear its database of all porn.

Our demands are:

- 300 cans of Mountain Dew
- A traveling circus
- 30 feet of conductive wire
- 1,000,000 Candaian Dollars
- A helicopter

The items must be delivered to Ouagadougou National Airport  in Burkina Faso by April 7th.

DERKA DERKA BITCHES


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 2, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> As a member of a terrorist faction Fallujah, I confess that it was us who are responsible for this hacking. This hackjob was only a warning to the administration that if our demands aren't met, we'll hack the site and clear its database of all porn.
> 
> Our demands are:
> 
> ...



You got to be kidding me. It was your terrorist group that did the hackings. I don't think the admins are going to give in to your demands. If they don't and you do erase all the porn on FA, your groups going to have a shitload of angery furries on your ass, including me.


----------



## Grave (Apr 2, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> As a member of a terrorist faction Fallujah, I confess that it was us who are responsible for this hacking. This hackjob was only a warning to the administration that if our demands aren't met, we'll hack the site and clear its database of all porn.
> 
> Our demands are:
> 
> ...



Deleting all the porn is a bad thing? Please...give us a threat we can actually care about!


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 2, 2006)

*rofl* :lol: :lol: :lol:

We know who you are and where you live, man from S.U.U.L.E. Your threats to depr0n FA are futile!

=
*wonders whether a travelling flea circus might suffice, just in case*

_*scritches self*_


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 2, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Deleting all the porn is a bad thing? Please...give us a threat we can actually care about!


They could take out the forum, too; and then where would you be all day long, Grave?


----------



## Grave (Apr 2, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might actually be forced to find something productive to do.

TAKE OUT THE FORUMS!!! PLEASE I REALLY NEED A LIFE!!!!


----------



## Suule (Apr 2, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *rofl* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We know who you are and where you live, man from S.U.U.L.E. Your threats to depr0n FA are futile!
> 
> ...



NO! IT MUST BE A CIRCUS WITH ELEPHANTS! AND LIONS! AND TIGERS. Silly clowns are optional.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 2, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> TAKE OUT THE FORUMS!!! PLEASE I REALLY NEED A LIFE!!!!




I fear you'd only find somewhere else online (perhaps SA's forums? ).
Best you stay here where we can keep an eye on you, friend! 

*purrs*


----------



## Suule (Apr 2, 2006)

> I fear you'd only find somewhere else online (perhaps SA's forums? Surprised).



Channel Cat can hack those himself.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 2, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> NO! IT MUST BE A CIRCUS WITH ELEPHANTS! AND LIONS! AND TIGERS. Silly clowns are optional.


Darn... *starts to look worried*

And you're sure anthros won't do, either?
*looks hopeful at sourcing an elephant anthro somewhere, if so*

Maybe I'll have to call Robert Baudy and Josip Marcan just in case, but I haven't spoken to them for some time...

1,000,000 Canuck dollars should be easy enough, though; they're worth about 1/2 US cent each, no?


----------



## Grave (Apr 2, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, i wouldnt go back to sleezy art if my life depended on it. That place is vile...even more vile than *anything* the furry fandom can conjure up.

I feel sick now....the very thought of that place makes me wanna puke...


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 2, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> I feel sick now....the very thought of that place makes me wanna puke...



 :shock:  If your going to puke, dont do it on meh. SA is a horrible place, it was cool back in the day, but it suck majorly now.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hrmmm... sorry for bringing that up again. (So to speak).


*offers to join S.U.U.L.E.'s flying circus, if that gets the humor back on this thread*


----------



## Grave (Apr 2, 2006)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know there are some people out there who would love it if i puked on them, the sick fucks! lol


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 2, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very sick indeed! What is wrong with them?!  :roll:


----------



## TORA (Apr 3, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RL last name, cutie. ROWR.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 3, 2006)

you guys aint talking about something awful (SA) forum?

god, what a bunch of losers, i mean, they have nothing better to do in their lives other than tear up everything they think is slightly less than perfect??

people like that piss me off....


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> you guys aint talking about something awful (SA) forum?
> 
> god, what a bunch of losers, i mean, they have nothing better to do in their lives other than tear up everything they think is slightly less than perfect??
> 
> people like that piss me off....


Something Awful is serious business. Watch out, especially if you don't have stairs...


----------



## Grave (Apr 3, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> you guys aint talking about something awful (SA) forum?
> 
> god, what a bunch of losers, i mean, they have nothing better to do in their lives other than tear up everything they think is slightly less than perfect??
> 
> people like that piss me off....



No were talking about SheezyArt forum.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 3, 2006)

oh right... sorry about that n_n;;

dont mind me, carry on n_n;;


----------

